# توافد المتظاهرين علي ميدان التحرير للمشاركة في مليونية اليوم.. متابعات



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*





توافد المتظاهرين علي ميدان التحرير للمشاركة في مليونية اليوم - صورة أرشيفية* 
*بدأ المتظاهرون فى التوافد على ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فيما أطلق  عليه جمعة «حرائر مصر.. رد الشرف»، والتى دعت اليها العديد من الأحزاب  والقوى والحركات السياسية المختلفة احتجاجا على ما أسموه بالممارسات  العنيفة من قبل قوات الجيش تجاه المتظاهرات، فيما عارضتها بعض الأحزاب  والقوى السياسية الأخرى.*
*ويطالب المتظاهرون المشاركون فى جمعة اليوم بقيام المجلس العسكرى بتسليم  جميع سلطاته السياسية، والقضائية والتشريعية الى سلطة مدنية، وإقالة حكومة  الإنقاذ الوطنى برئاسة الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، وتكوين لجنة تحقيق مستقلة  تتكون من قضاة مصر المشهود لهم بالنزاهة للتحقيق فى جرائم قتل الشهداء  وتحديد المسئولين عن إراقة دماء المصريين ومحاكمتهم بشكل فورى، بالإضافة  الى الافراج عن جميع المعتقلين.*
*ومن المقرر أن يقوم المتظاهرون اليوم عقب صلاة الجمعة مباشرة بآداء صلاة  الغائب على أرواح الشهداء، بالإضافة الى إقامة كورال قبطي تأبينا للشهداء.*
*تجدر الإشارة الى أن العديد من الأحزاب والقوى والحركات السياسية  المتنوعة دعت لجمعة «حرائر مصر.. رد الشرف» ومن بينهم حزب الوسط، والمصريين  الأحرار، والتجمع، والتيار المصرى، والمصرى الديمقراطى، وغد الثورة،  والعدل، وحركة 6 أبريل، وائتلاف شباب الثورة، وحركة كفاية، وحملة دعم  الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، وحملة دعم حمدين صباحى، والجبهة الحرة  للتغيير السلمي، وحركة شباب الثورة العربية، وائتلاف فناني الثورة، واتحاد  شباب الثورة، واتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، والجبهة الشعبية الثورية وتنسيقية 25  يناير.*
*وفى المقابل، عارضت العديد من الأحزاب والقوى السياسية الأخرى فكرة  المشاركة فى جمعة اليوم وفى مقدمتها القوى الإسلامية، ومن بينها الاخوان  المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسى للجماعة والجماعة الإسلامية.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*




تصوير ايمن موسى* 
*أقام المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير استعدادا لبدء فاعليات جمعة «حرائر  مصر.. رد الشرف» منصة بجوار مبنى الجامعة الأمريكية أطلقوا عليها منصة  «بنت مصر».
وبدأ المتظاهرون فى تجهيز المنصة وإحاطتها بالحواجز القماشية وتركيب أجهزة الصوت وتجربتها استعدادا لجمعة اليوم.
كما قام المتظاهرون بإحاطة الحديقة التى تتوسط الميدان بعلم كبير لمصر،  يتخلله فتحات للدخول إلى الحديقة، فى الوقت الذى شهدت فيه الحديقة نصب  حوالى 10 خيمات صغيرة، بالإضافة إلى خيمتين كبيرتين، تحتوى أحداهما على  معرض لصور أبطال وشهداء الثورة وبعض الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية حول رموز النظام  السابق.
وقام المتظاهرون بتعليق عدد من اللافتات التى تعبر عن مطالبهم ومن بينها  «سجل يا تاريخ.. سجل يازمان.. الشرفاء اتعروا بالميدان – الدية للولية..  وأم الشهيد قوية – الله أكبر .. مصر هتكبر ولن تسقط مصر»، كما قام أحد  المتظاهرين برسم صورة كاريكاتيرية ساخرة للرئيس السابق ورموز نظامه  وتعليقها بإشارة المرور بوسط الميدان.
أما على الصعيد المرورى، فمازال الميدان يشهد سيولة مرورية فى حركة السيارات حتى الآن، وكذلك جيمع شوارع وسط القاهرة.
كما شهد الميدان عودة للباعة الجائلين بكثافة، والذين تمركز معظمهم على أطراف
الميدان فى حين فضل بعضهم حجز مكانه حول حديقة الميدان؛ حيث انتشرت عربات  الفول والطعمية وبائعى الشاى والمشروبات الساخنة والمياه، بالإضافة إلى  بائعى الأعلام.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*




تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين بالميدان* 
*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين بكثافة في ميدان التحرير الأن*

*اللجان الشعبية تؤمن مداخل ميدان التحرير وتوقف حركة السيارات*

*الهتاف الآن من ميدان التحرير: «يا وزير الإعلام.. بطل رغي وكتر كلام»،  «على وعلى الصوت.. يا نحررها يا إما نموت»، «أنزلوا من بيتكوا.. طنطاوي عرا  بناتكو»، «لسة حسني بيحكم مصر»*

*عشرات المتظاهرين يتجمعون بميدان العباسية في مظاهرة لتأييد المجلس العسكري*

*متظاهرو التحرير يقيمون منصة «بنت مصر» استعدادا لبدء فاعليات جمعة اليوم*

*منى سيف على تويتر: على الأسفلت بيتعمل جرافيتي كبير جدا بيقول أرحل يا مشير*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد  | فاعليات جمعة حرائر مصر .. رد الشرف | صورة لسيدة في ميدان التحرير منذ  قليل و أقام المتظاهرون منصة بأسم " بنت مصر " . 
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر | أنتقادات حاده للأعلام المصري لعدم التغطيه لاحداث التحرير
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد | جانب من المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير اليوم 
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | مصر | بيان 57 من الجماعة الإسلامية بخصوص الجمعة 23/12 وتصريحات المتحدث الإعلامى للجماعة *




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 23/12/1954 خطة الانقلاب وقتل الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر





* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | الالاف يتوافدون على ميدان التحرير فى جمعة "حرائر مصر" , وفى العباسية جمعة "لا للتخريب*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*هذا نقل مباشر من التحرير ..... *

[YOUTUBE]LEfp-MdwS1U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*إقامة شعائر صلاة الجمعة بميدان التحرير الأن*

*
*

*و خطيب الجمعة من ميدان التحرير: من ماتو دون كرامته وأهله فهو شهيد*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذا نقل مباشر من التحرير ..... *
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LEfp-MdwS1U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​



* للاسف يا استاذي مش هيتعرض هنا 
لان ده منفذ عرض مش فيديو مسجل 
بس اللي يحب يتابع من اللينك ده
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEfp-MdwS1U&feature=player_embedded
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*خطيب الجمعة يسميى المجلس العسكرى بالعصابة .....*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر |  انطلاق عدة مسيرات عقب صلاة الجمعة
  للمشاركة في مليونية: "رد الشرف"، تنطلق من جامعة القاهرة، والجامع  الأزهر، ومسجد الهادي المحمد بشارع أحمد زكي في المعادي، ومسجد الاستقامة  بميدان الجيزة.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*   						فيديو." التحرير": حكم العسكر كله ديابة 



*
* 



​ *​ 
*[YOUTUBE]y3Q-7_o23mA[/YOUTUBE]

**بوابة الوفد- متابعات: 			 	   		منذ 38 دقيقة 31 ثانية  		 
 	"تحيا مصر تحيا مصر".. هكذا بدأ متظاهرو ميدان التحرير تظاهراتهم اليوم الجمعة والتي تحمل شعار "جمعة حرائر مصر ورد الشرف" .
 	فقد انطلقت الهتافات المختلفة من عشرات المتظاهرين  الذين توافدوا على  ميدان التحرير منذ فجر اليوم, والتي انحصرت جميعها في  الرفض التام  للممارسات القمعية التي مُورست ضد  المعتصميين امام مقر مجلس  الوزراء  الاسبوع الماضي.
	ومن الهتافات التي يرددها المتظاهرون "تحيا مصر تحيا مصر احنا شباب بنحرر   مصر, حرية حرية, حكم العسكر كله ديابة, عسكر يحكم مدني ليه هى تكية ولا   ايه, دولة عسكر استحالة, عاوزينها مدنية, سامع ام شهيد بتقول المشير هو   المسئول, الشعب يريد إعدام المشير, المجلس لازم ينحل ".






الوفد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*عاجــل ميــدان العباسية الان 





*​*

بدأ العشرات من المواطنين يتوافدون على ميدان العباسية  للمشاركة في مليونية "لا للتخريب" التي دعت إليها حركة الأغلبية الصامتة  للرد على مليونية ميدان التحرير التي تنظم اليوم بعنوان "مليونية رد  الشرف".

وبدأ منظمو التظاهرة من حركة الأغلبية الصامتة في بناء المنصة التي يتم  تنظيم التظاهرة من خلالها وإلقاء الكلمات، وقاموا بإذاعة الأغاني الوطنية  من أجل تحفيز وتحميس المتظاهرين.

وتوافد المتظاهرون في مجموعات تضم العشرات وضح عليهم التنظيم جيدا، حيث  حضروا سويا وحملوا أعلام مصر من مقاسات واحدة، ولم يرددوا أية هتافات وإنما  كانوا في أحاديث متبادلة مع بعضهم البعض.

وأكد المتظاهرون رفضهم لتحكم أعداد قليلة من المواطنين في مصير الشعب  المصري بأكمله .. مشددين على ضرورة احترام إرادة الشعب من خلال صندوق  الانتخابات التي تجري حاليا، والتي تنتهي قبل منتصف يناير المقبل.

وشدد المتظاهرون على رفضهم لكل ما يعرض البلاد للضرر، ومن بينها تخريب  المنشآت والاعتداء على القوات المسلحة والشرطة وغيرها من المصادمات التي  يقوم بها البعض، والتي تتوقف معها الحياة وتضر بالاقتصاد القومي وتكبد  البلاد خسائر كثيرة.

ورفض المتظاهرون محاولات إسقاط الدولة والإضرار بأمنها وتحقيق أهداف  الأجندات الخارجية التي تريد القضاء على مصر وتراجع دورها .. مشيرين إلى  أنهم ضد كل ما يحاك من مخططات لدول معادية ينفذها مصريون غير أمينون على  مصر.
ووجهوا انتقادات لاذعة للإعلام وعدد من الإعلاميين الذين اعتبروهم "أدوات  تحريضية" في يد الأجندات الخارجية ومن يقومون بتمويلهم في الداخل.




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*ابنتى تخشى التعرية والسحل!






 محمد الدسوقى رشدى

ابنتى تخشى التعرية والسحل!

  الجمعة، 23 ديسمبر  2011 - 07:46



أراها عبر شاشات «السونار» الواهنة شقية وعنيدة، تحمل بعضا  من  ملامح جدتى، وكثيرا من ملامح أخيها، فى كل مرة أسأل الطبيب أليس هناك  من  أمل فى أن يمنحنا السونار صورة أفضل من صورة شاشة التليفزيون المصرى   الباهتة والمرتبكة والطاغى ضبابها على الحقيقة؟ فيضحك ويقول: اطمئن هى بخير   وستكون أطول منك!

هذه ابنتى التى لم تتطور العلاقة بيننا طوال 9 أشهر ماضية عن هذا اللقاء   الأسبوعى العابر عبر «السونار»، تظهر على شاشته مرة غاضبة وأخرى باسمة،   وثالثة منشغلة جداً بمداعبة أصابعها واختيار أوضاع غريبة ومضحكة داخل الكرة   التى تعيش بها، حتى ظننت أنها تداعبنى بإعادة تمثيل مشاهد من أفلام يوسف   شاهين أو رضوان الكاشف. 

فى المرات الثلاث الأخيرة كانت نجمتى وبطلة حكايتى القادمة مختلفة، عبوسة   الوجه، لا تظهر من الضحكات إلا ما ترسمه على وجهها الغامض على سبيل   المجاملة، وكانت مثلها مثل «حنظلة» بطل رسوم ناجى العلى لا نرى منها إلا   بعضا من فقرات عمودها الفقرى، وبالتالى ملامح غير واضحة لمؤخرة رأسها   وقفاها، كان الوضع اعتراضيا بحتا، تخيلت فى البداية أن سببه حيرتى فى   الاستقرار على اسم ملائم لها وسط سيل من مشاركات الأصدقاء والأقرباء يحذرنى   من غرابة ما أختاره من أسماء. 

ربما الوجع الذى أصاب أمها من مشهد الفتاة التى تم سحلها وتعريتها على أرض   ميدان التحرير على أيدى جنود كان من المفترض أن يحموها لا أن ينتهكوها، هو   الذى دفعها لأن تقول: «بنتى معترضة على اللى بيحصل.. خايفة تنزل لدنيا لا   يجد فيها كبار المسؤولين وقيادات الجماعات الدينية أى مشكلة فى سحل  وتعرية  البنات». 

هل هذا صحيح يا من احترت فى اسمك؟! هل تخشين مواجهة عالم أصبحت فيه النخوة   والشهامة أندر من أنابيب البوتاجاز وأرغفة الخبز؟ هل تخشين المشاركة فى   صناعة مستقبل وطن انشغل أهله بألوان ونوع الملابس الداخلية للفتاة   المسحولة، أكثر من انشغالهم بانتهاك الأعراض والاستقواء على امرأة علمنا   ديننا وأخبرتنا تقاليدنا أنه فعل أشد خسة من أفعال الشيطان؟! 

هل تخافين ياسيدتى من الحيوانات الذين تباحثوا أمر ارتداء شقيقتك المسحولة   لقطعة ملابس واحدة، وكأن كل فتاة فى مصر وجب عليها أن ترتدى ما فى دولابها   لأنها لن تجد رجالاً يحمونها فى الشوارع إذا تجرأ أحدهم وتحرش بها؟! 

لا تخافى يا صغيرتى، فالنساء فى أرضنا الطاهرة وداخل العقول المحترمة،   والنفوس المتزنة، ملكات وضعهن الطبيعى فوق الرؤوس، سيرتهن وأجسادهن خط   أحمر، أنا لست خائفا عليك، لأن تاريخ هذا الوطن علمنى ألا أخاف، ولأنى على   يقين أنك مثلك مثل أولئك المنحوتات على جدران المعابد والأهرام قويات   شامخات، ومثلك مثل اللاتى خرجن أكتافهن فى أكتاف الرجال فى مواجهة الرصاص   والقنابل والضرب والسحل بلا خوف ولا تراجع. 

أنا آسف فقط لأن أيامك الأولى لوثتها هذه الحادثة التى ستظل عاراً فى جبين   هؤلاء الذين انشغلوا بالتحليلات والمكاسب، عن جوهر الجريمة، أنا آسف لأن   النساء هن اللاتى خرجن بالآلاف للدفاع عن انتهاك حرمتهن بعد أن علمونا أن   تلك وظيفة الرجال. 

لا تخافى يا صغيرتى وأديرى وجهك إلى الدنيا مرة أخرى، وانزلى إلى عالم هذا   الوطن الجديد بوجه باسم وقلب شجاع مثلك مثل تلك التى عايرها أهل التيار   الإسلامى بملابسها ولم يغضبوا لتعريتها وسحلها، ولم يفهموا أبداً أن الله   سترها حينما غيب وجهها عن الكاميرا ولكنه فضحهم هم، حينما لم يغيب مواقفهم   عن التاريخ. 


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*منشور بالتحرير يتهم وزير الداخلية اتهام خطير





*​*

وزع عدد من المتظاهرين منشورا على المتواجدين بميدان  التحرير، يشن هجوما حادا على حكومة دكتور كمال الجنزورى، حيث وصفوه بأنه  أحد رموز الفساد.

واتهم المنشور الذى حصل عليه "اليوم السابع"، اللواء محمد إبراهيم يوسف  وزير الخارجية الحالى، أنه هو من أعطى أوامر الضرب ضد المتظاهرين، وتحريض  البلطجية على سرقة السيارات وإشاعة الفوضى، ودفع أمناء الشرطة للوقوف بجوار  الجيش فى الاعتداءات ضد المتظاهرين.

وأعاد المنشور كل تلك الجرائم التى وجهت لوزير الداخلية بأنها نابعة من  أوامر من وزير الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلى وعلاء وجمال مبارك نجلى الرئيس  الأسبق.
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*بالاسماء والتفاصيل .. هؤلاء هم المتهمون بحرق مصر !






22/12/2011


(هدفنا اسقاط المؤسسة العسكرية والدولة المصرية ,وهدفنا اسقاط هيبة الدولة )   هذه كانت أهم الجمل التي قالها سامح نجيب أحد قيادي حركة الاشتراكيين   الثوريين خلال ندوة عقدها مركز الدراسات الاشتراكية بالقاهرة ..

وعندما عرض التلفزيون المصري هذا الفيديو قامت الدنيا ولم تجلس ووصف   المحللون العسكريون هذه الحركة بأنها تريد هدم مصر وحرقها وأن لها أهداف   وأجندات خارجية .

وللعلم حركة شباب الاشتراكيين الثوريين من اقدم الحركات السياسية المصرية ،   وهم من كانوا خلف معظم الاحتجاجات العمالية خلال العشر سنوات السابقة ،   فمثلاً كانوا خلف أحداث المحلة 2006 ، وهم من أوائل الشباب المصري الذي نزل   واعتصم في ميدان التحرير يوم 25 يناير ، وفي تصريح خاص لبوابة الشباب  أكدت  علا فهمي عضو المكتب السياسي لحركة شباب الاشتراكيين الثوريين أن  هناك  حملة منظمة لتشويه الحركة  مثلما حدث مع حركة 6 ابريل ، ولأول مرة  يحصل  قيادي في الحركة علي وقت للعرض في برنامج في التلفزيون المصري ،  وأضافت :  هناك رد صريح وواضح علي هذه الحملة ، فأنا اشتراكية ثورية وفخورة  أن المجلس  العسكري يعتبرني عدوته وأنا أهدف لاسقاط المجلس العسكري الذي  يسحل الفتيات  ويقتل الأبرياء ، وهدفي المجلس وليس الجيش ، وعندما يتهمنا  المجلس العسكري  بالتمويل فان هذا شيء غير منطقي لأننا ضد الرأسمالية ،  فكيف نحصل علي  تمويل من أعدائنا ؟! ومن يدخل مقراتنا ويري منشوراتنا يعرف  أن الموضوع كله  تبرعات ذاتية وجهود لنشر فكرنا المضاد لدولة الظلم واقامة  دولة الحق التي  توفر للمواطنين التأمين الصحي والتعليم والمعيشة السليمة .

وأضاف مصطفي شوقي عضو الحركة أن هناك مؤتمراً صحفياً سيعقد للرد علي   الاتهامات الموجهة لهم ، وقال : هم يمارسون هذه الحملات بسذاجة شديدة ولا   يفعلون مثلما كان يفعل الحزب الوطني ولجنة  السياسات ، فكانوا يمارسون   التشويه بنظام شديد ، ولكن المجلس العسكري لا يعرف أنه أعطي لنا وساماً   باتهامه لنا بأننا وراء الأحداث الأخيرة واتهامه للناشر محمد هاشم وهو عضو   الحركة بأنه يحمي الثوار ، وهذا وسام علي صدورنا وحركة التشويه سوف نرد   عليها من خلال كتيبات ومنشورات وحملات توعية في الشارع لنعرف الناس من هم   الاشتراكيين الثوريين ، ومن حقنا أن ندعو لأفكارنا ويتركوا الشارع يحكم   علينا مثلما حدث في الانتخابات .


بوابة الشباب   * ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

* اخبار مصر  |  هتف المتظاهرين بالتحرير قبل بدأ الخطبه ضد توفيق عكاشه قائلين : قولوا لكلب الفراعين.. أحنا شباب 25*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر | خطيب الجمعة بميدان التحرير للمجلس العسكري: إن رحيلكم هو الحل الوحيد لوقف الاستبداد.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد | القاهرة | ضمن فاعلية لا للتخريب بالعباسية . 
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*





المتظاهرون يؤدون صلاة الجمعة - صورة أرشيفية* 
*قام المتظاهرون بإغلاق ميدان التحرير أمام حركة سير السيارات،  استعدادا لإقامة شعائر صلاة الجمعة داخل الميدان، ثم البدء فى فاعليات ما  أطلق عليه جمعة «حرائر مصر.. رد الشرف».*
*وقام المتظاهرون بنشر العديد من أفراد اللجان الشعبية على بعض مداخل  الميدان لتحويل حركة سير السيارات، بالإضافة الى التأكد من هوية الوافدين  الى الميدان للمشاركة فى جمعة اليوم وتفتيشهم، لضمان عدم اندساس أى عناصر  مخربة أو خارجة عن القانون وسط صفوف المتظاهرين.*
*بدأ المتظاهرون فى التوافد على ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فيما أطلق عليه  جمعة «حرائر مصر.. رد الشرف»، والتى دعت اليها العديد من الأحزاب والقوى  والحركات السياسية المختلفة احتجاجا على ما أسموه بالممارسات العنيفة من  قبل قوات الجيش تجاه المتظاهرات، فيما عارضتها بعض الأحزاب والقوى السياسية  الأخرى.*
*ويطالب المتظاهرون المشاركون فى جمعة اليوم بقيام المجلس العسكرى بتسليم  جميع سلطاته السياسية، والقضائية، والتشريعية الى سلطة مدنية، وإقالة  حكومة الانقاذ الوطنى برئاسة الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، وتكوين لجنة تحقيق  مستقلة تتكون من قضاة مصر المشهود لهم بالنزاهة للتحقيق فى جرائم قتل  الشهداء وتحديد المسئولين عن إراقة دماء المصريين ومحاكمتهم بشكل فورى،  بالإضافة الى الإفراج عن جميع المعتقلين.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد |  جمعة حرائر مصر ,رد الشرف | خطيب الجمعة الان في ميدان التحرير.... اقول للمجلس العسكري لستم اوصياء على شعب مصر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*الهتاف الان 
يلا يا مصر ثوري ثوري 
ولا طنطاوي ولا جنزوري 



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*خطيب الجمعه بميدان التحريرطالب بمجلس رئاسي مدني يكون رئيس مجلس الشعب من ضمن اعضائه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر | 6 إبريل: النيابة لم تستدع أى عضو بالحركة
  للتحقيق بشأن التمويل الأجنبى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*الهتاف الان : يا اعلامنا يا كداب الميدان مليان شباب

روح اتعلم  من الجزيزه 
قوم اتكلم اتكلم السلطه لازم تتسلم
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*يختلف الهتاف الي 
يا طنطاوي دورك جاي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر الشعب المصري خط احمر 

كلمه في سرك يا حربيه احنا اللي كسرنا الداخليه 

السياسه مش للجيش

 مع هتافات اخري
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*مسيرة للتحرير تهاجم الإعلام المصرى بتهمة إخفاء الحقائق
*​*




23-12-2011 | 11:04 184 

مسيرة للتحرير
وصلت مسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير   تضم أكثر من 500 شخص منددين بإسقاط حكم المجلس العسكرى، مرددين هتاف   "ياإعلام هيفا ونانسى الميدان دايما منسى " ، وهاجموا الإعلام المصرى بتهمة   إخفاءالحقائق. وعدم نقل أحداث الميدان بمصداقية. 
وقد قام شباب ائتلاف 25 يناير بتوزيع بيان داخل الميدان طالبوا فيه بنقل السلطة لمجلس رئاسى مدنى مكون من: 
رئيس مجلس الشعب المنتخب 
عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 
حسام عيسى 
جورج إسحق 
حمدين صباحى 
على أن يتم تسليم المجلس الرئاسى المدنى -لأعضائه الأربعة- السلطة من المجلس العسكرى بعد الانتهاء من الانتخابات مباشرة. 

الاهرام ​* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*هتافات فى التحرير تطالب بمحاكمة توفيق عكاشة





*​*

تحول ميدان التحرير الى هاتافات معارضة الى الإعلامى توفيق  عكاشة صاحب قناة الفراعين مرددين " قولوا للفراعين أحنا شباب 25 " , وقد  طالب أحد الشباب المصابة فى الميدان بإعتلاء المنصة وطالب بمحاكمة توفيق  عكاشة وذلك لوصفه شباب التحرير بالبلطجية . 

وقد حدثت مشادات وصلت لإشتباكات بالإيدى بعد قيام رجل مسن بمحاولة لتمزيق  لافتة موجودة خلف المنصة , وعلى الفور قامت اللجان الشعبية بالسيطرة على  الموقف . 




* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*شاهد الاعداد الان بميدان التحرير منذ دقيقه





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*عمر طاهر على تويتر: خطأ كبير أن تبرر العنف بأنه سلوك معتمد فى كل دول العالم، لا أحد فى العالم يحكمه مجلس عسكرى غيرك*

*نقلا عن الجزيرة: سينضم للمتظاهرين بالتحرير مسيرات قادمة من الأزهر وجامعة القاهرة*

*خطيب الجمعه بميدان التحريرطالب بمجلس رئاسي مدني يكون رئيس مجلس الشعب من ضمن اعضائه*

*خطيب جمعة من ميدان التحرير الشيخ هشام عطية*

*الالاف بميدان التحرير يؤدون صلاة الجمعه*

*خطيب الجمعة من ميدان التحرير: من ماتو دون كرامته وأهله فهو شهيد*

*إقامة شعائر صلاة الجمعة بميدان التحرير الأن*

*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين بكثافة في ميدان التحرير الأن*

*اللجان الشعبية تؤمن مداخل ميدان التحرير وتوقف حركة السيارات*

*الهتاف الآن من ميدان التحرير: «يا وزير الإعلام.. بطل رغي وكتر كلام»،  «على وعلى الصوت.. يا نحررها يا إما نموت»، «أنزلوا من بيتكوا.. طنطاوي عرا  بناتكو»، «لسة حسني بيحكم مصر»*

*عشرات المتظاهرين يتجمعون بميدان العباسية في مظاهرة لتأييد المجلس العسكري*

*متظاهرو التحرير يقيمون منصة «بنت مصر» استعدادا لبدء فاعليات جمعة اليوم*

*منى سيف على تويتر: على الأسفلت بيتعمل جرافيتي كبير جدا بيقول أرحل يا مشير*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر | فضيحه الاعلام المصري 
التلفزيون المصري بينقل الصلاه من الازهر وفجأه المصليين هتفوا الله اكبر الله اكبر يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر المخرج للمذيع بسرعه بسرعه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*هتافات ضدي الحمزاوي والبرادعي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

* اخبار مصر| أبناء مبارك يجبرون أحمد عيد على الانسحاب من ميدان نفوذهم

 قام أنصار الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك بإرسال رسائل تهديد  لصناع فيلم "حظ  سعيد"، بسبب إقدام المخرج طارق عبد المعطي على تصوير بعض المشاهد الخاصة  بميدان "مصطفى محمود"، منطقة تجمع أنصار مبارك، ما دفع المخرج إلى نقل  التصوير إلى مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي بدلاً من المهندسين.


  وقال أحمد عيد "إنه لم يتلق حتى الآن رسائل تهديد تخصه، لكن الرسائل طالت  كلاً من مخرج العمل طارق عبد المعطي والمنتج...وأشار إلى أنهم ذهبوا منذ  أيام لمعاينة بعض أماكن التصوير بالميدان وتعرضوا لبعض المضايقات هناك، كون  الشباب لا يثقون في الصورة التي سيخرج بها العمل، ظنًا منهم أن الفيلم  سيقوم بعرض أشياء لم تكن في الأحداث ويتعمد تحريفها.


 وأوضح  الفنان المصري أنه من الممكن أن يكون موقفه المؤيد للثورة واعتباره أحد  ثوار التحرير هو السبب الرئيسي في ذلك، ومن ثم قرر مع المخرج ضرورة تغيير  أماكن التصوير لإنهاء العمل سريعًا.
*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*مطلوب حيا ... أو ميتا


*​*

الرائد حسام الدين مصطفي
 من مدينة بني سويف
 خريج الدفعة 91 حربيه سنه 1997
 دفعة الرائد احمد شومان
من اوائل الدفعة وهو طالب بدرجة رقيب اول
اسم الشهرة حسام خبلانة
السلاح : مشاه (مظلات)
تم ادانته بالتحرش الجنسي لاحد الطلبة المستجدين من طلاب الكلية الحربية و هو في السنه النهائية وتم عزله امام طلبه الكلية الحربية بالكامل من درجة رقيب اول طالب الى درجة طالب.
تصادف ان طالب الكلية الحربية المستجد الذى تحرش به هو ابن قائد القوات البحرية انذاك (الفريق احمد سليم), وقد تخرج هذا الطالب الاول على دفعته سنة 2000
معروف عن خبلانه حبه الشديد لمبارك وطنطاوي بشكل غير عادي
سادية غير مبررة مع الطلاب الاحدث وعقليه يتفاداها العامة
لديه عدم اتزان نفسي وعقلي مما جعل اسمه الحركي بين الطلبه في الحربية: خبلانة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*تعليق من بروفيل واحد سلفى على البنت الا اتسحلت واتعريت فى التحرير بجد حاجه تحرق الدم ... شاهد بنفسك
 !!!







*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*الداخلية: الوزارة غير مسئولة عن أية أخبار يتم تداولها على مواقع غير رسمية
*​*






23/12/2011


القاهرة - أ ش أ
صرح مسئول مركز الإعلام   الأمنى بوزارة الداخلية بأن الوزارة غير مسئولة عن أى أخبار أو أى بيانات   يتم تداولها على أية مواقع أخرى ليست رسمية تحمل اسم وزارة الداخلية أو   الشرطة المصرية على شبكة المعلومات الدولية " الإنترنت ".
وأوضح مسئول مركز الإعلام   الأمنى أنه نظرا لما تلاحظ من وجود العديد من المواقع الإلكترونية التى   تحمل اسم وزارة الداخلية أو الشرطة المصرية، فإن المصدر أكد أن الأخبار   والوقائع الصادرة عن الوزارة يتم نشرها عبر الصفحات الرسمية وهى الصفحة   الرسمية لوزارة الداخلية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى (الفيسبوك)، وموقع   وزارة الداخلية على الانترنت ، وصفحة وزارة الداخلية على تويتر .



اخبار مصر ​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*وزارة الأعلام تمنع الجزيرة مباشر من البث من القاهرة .... وتواصل بثها من الدوحة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*مظاهرات بالسويس: يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر ..... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*متظاهرات بالاسكندرية يمسكن بالعلم المصري ويهتفن "انزلوا من بيوتكو ... الجيش عري بناتكو*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*بدء المظاهرة الان من القائد ابراهيم وسط هتافات ( باسم الشرعية الثورية ... لا داخلية ولا حربية) *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*مظاهرة تتجه من مسجد القائد ابراهيم تجاه المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية بوسط مدينة الأسكندرية*


----------



## esambraveheart (23 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *واتهم المنشور الذى حصل عليه "اليوم السابع"، اللواء محمد إبراهيم يوسف وزير الخارجية الحالى، أنه هو من أعطى أوامر الضرب ضد المتظاهرين، وتحريض البلطجية على سرقة السيارات وإشاعة الفوضى، ودفع أمناء الشرطة للوقوف بجوار الجيش فى الاعتداءات ضد المتظاهرين.*​


*حقا اريد من كل قلبي ان اصدقهم و اتعاطف معهم .. لكن هل هذا كلام يقوله عقلاء يفهمون سلطات و حدود كل وزارة و حدود و سلطات القائمين علي هذه الوزارات ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *حقا اريد من كل قلبي ان اصدقهم و اتعاطف معهم .. لكن هل هذا كلام يقوله عقلاء يفهمون سلطات و حدود كل وزارة و حدود و سلطات القائمين علي هذه الوزارات ؟؟؟؟*​



*هناك خطأ فى الكتابة استاذ عصام, المقصود هو وزير الداخلية, اللواء محمد إبراهيم يوسف *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*تستعد مظاهرة من جامعة القاهرة للتوجه الآن الى ميدان التحرير *


----------



## esambraveheart (23 ديسمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هناك خطأ فى الكتابة استاذ عصام, المقصود هو وزير الداخلية, اللواء محمد إبراهيم يوسف *


*شكراجزيلا ..هذا يفسر الامر .. لكن حتي بفرض ان المقصود وزير الداخليه فهذا يخالف الواقع كثيرا لان الهجوم التتري علي هؤلاء الغلابة نفذته قوات الجيش و بالاخص الشرطة العسكرية بايعاز و اوامر من السلطة الشرعية القادمة " الاخوان المسلمين " .. و ليست الشرطة المدنية.. فهلا واجهنا المهاجم الحقيقي الذي هو الغول الاخوانجي الاسلامي و ذراعه العسكرى بشجاعة اكثر و بمصداقية اكثر ؟؟؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*حقارة نداءات العباسية ليست بحاجة لمجهود للتعرف على هويتهم
ياغاده ... انت اخرك البيادة .... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*انطلقت مسيرة من مسجد النور بالعباسية تضم المئات من المتظاهرين، مرددين هتافات "الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة"، "يا.. يا خسيس.. بكرة عليك بالجزمة ندوس"، ورفع بعض المتظاهرون "شبشب" عليه صور لبعض الإعلاميين الذين وصفوهم بالمنافقين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*انضم المئات من شباب 6 إبريل والحركة الوطنية للتغير وعدد من ائتلاف شباب الثورة إلى المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، فى مليونية رد الاعتبار، بعدما خرجوا فى مسيرة عقب صلاة الجمعة من أمام مسجد الأزهر،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*المئات من أهالي أسيوط يشاركون في جمعة حرائر مصر عقب صلاة الجمعة , تضامنا مع متظاهري التحرير *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلفيين فى ميدان العباسية الآن: المجلس العسكرى هو ولينا الآن .... والله قال أطيعوا الله ورسوله وأولى الأمر منكم
شكرا لغبائهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*عمرو حمزاوى: نظام مبارك لم يسقط لأن المجلس العسكرى جزء منه ويجب رحيله *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*حركة ''كفاية'' الاسكندرية تدعو إلى إصدار مرسوم لتسليم العسكري للسلطة فورا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*بعد وصول مسيرة رمسيس إلى ميدان العباسية دعا عدد من المتظاهرين لتنظيم مسيرة إلى وزارة الدفاع لتأييد المجلس العسكرى ردا على مظاهرات التحرير، فيما دعت مجموعة أخرى إلى الذهاب فى مسيرة حاشدة إلى ميدان التحرير لمواجهة ثوار الميدان وإعلان رفضهم التحدث باسم الشعب المصرى.

مصر على ابواب حرب أهلية ...*


----------



## SALVATION (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يستر​


----------



## BITAR (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*الآلاف يتوافدون على "التحرير".. و"زهران" يطالب بتشكيل محكمة ثورية*​ 
*الجمعة، 23 ديسمبر 2011 - 15:29*​

 
*المطالب برحيل العسكرى تتزايد بميدان التحرير *​*كتب مهاب محمود *​*طالب الدكتور جمال زهران، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق من المنصة الوحيدة من ميدان التحرير، أثناء كلمته، بإنشاء محكمة ثورية لمحاسبة ومعاقبة الفاسدين من النظام السابق والنظام الحالى.*
*واعتذر زهران للمرأة المصرية، مشيرا إلى أن سحل بنات مصر من قبل الشرطة العسكرية والقوات المسلحة بميدان التحرير هى واقعة لن تمحى من أذهان المصريين الذين جاءوا للوقوف بجوار الشباب الحر.*
*وقال إن طلباته واضحة وهى رد الاعتبار للمرأة المصرية ورد الاعتبار لشباب مصر الذى قيل عنه إنهم بلطجية، وتعيين مجلس رئاسى مدنى، وحكومة إنقاذ وطنى ليس بها أى أحد عمل مع مبارك أو الحزب الوطنى فى أى وقت من الأوقات، مطالبا بضرورة عمل محكمة ثورة لهم جميعا.*
*واتهم زهران المجلس العسكرى بأنه لم يعترف بالثورة إلا من خلال الكلام والأحاديث فقط، وإن كان معترف بها حقا لعقد محكمة ثورة بدلا من المحاكمات التى يسخر بها من السلطة القضائية. كما اتهم الجنزورى رئيس حكومة الإنقاذ الوطنى بأنه من قام بتوزيع الأراضى المصرية على الفاسدين فى توشكى وشرق العوينات، متسائلا كيف يأتى لإنقاذ الوطن؟!، مرددا هتاف "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، و"تسقط تسقط حكومة الجنزورى". *


----------



## BITAR (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*متظاهرين العباسية اليوم هيدافعوا عن المجلس العسكري*

*ويهتفوا له*

*ان ماكنتش *

*انت تقلعنى *

*مين هيقلعنى*​


----------



## BITAR (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*الآلاف يحتشدون بـ"التحرير".. ومسيرة بنعش رمزى لـ"شهيد الأزهر"*​ 
الجمعة، 23 ديسمبر 2011 - 14:10​





*الغضب يتصاعد وسط مطالب برحيل العسكرى *​*كتب محمد حجاج وإيمان على ومحمد البحراوى ومحمد رضا وهانى الحوتى ومحمود عثمان*​*احتشد الآلاف من المتظاهرين، فى ميدان التحرير، اليوم الجمعة فى مليونية "رد الاعتبار"، وذلك بعد أسبوع من الاشتباكات الدامية، بين قوات الجيش والمعتصمين أمام مجلس الوزراء، والتحرير، أسفرت عن مئات الشهداء والجرحى.*​ 
*



*​ 
*وطاف المتظاهرون أرجاء الميدان حاملين نعشاً رمزياً للشيخ عماد عفت، شهيد الأزهر بعد أدائهم صلاة الغائب على أرواح الشهداء، مرددين هتافات: "يا نجيب حقهم يا نموت زيهم"، و"يادى الذل ويادى العار اخ بيقتل أخوه بالنار"، و"لا إله إلا الله الشهيد حبيب الله".*​ 




​ 
*وفى سياق متصل يتوافد المئات على ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى جمعة "رد اعتبار حرائر مصر"، والمطالبة بالتحقيق الفورى فى الاعتداء الوحشى الذى قامت به قوات الجيش تجاه المتظاهرين خلال الأسبوع الماضى، واستنكار سحل فتاة التحرير وتعريتها وسط الميدان وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى بصلاحيات كاملة.*​ 




​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​


----------



## BITAR (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*"الصحة": مصاب واحد بالتحرير و3 مصابين بالعباسية*​ 
*الجمعة، 23 ديسمبر 2011 - 16:50*​



*ميدان التحرير *​*كتبت دانة الحديدى*​*أكد د. محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أن سيارات الإسعاف الموجودة بميدان التحرير والعباسية قامت بإسعاف 3 متظاهرين بميدان العباسية أصيبوا بالإعياء والإجهاد، فى الوقت الذى تم فيه إسعاف أحد المتظاهرين بالتحرير بتطهير جرح أصيب به خلال الأحداث الأخيرة.*
*وأوضح "سلطان" أنه لم يتم نقل أى مصابين إلى المستشفيات، فيما توجد 47 سيارة إسعاف بميدان التحرير، بخلاف 4 عيادات متنقلة وسيارة للجراحة، و 10 سيارات إسعاف بميدان العباسية.*


----------



## BITAR (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*منصة واحدة تقود المتظاهرين بمليونية رد الاعتبار لحرائر مصر..*
* وهتافات السيدات تعلو فى التحرير:*
*"ارفعى راسك يا مصرية أنت صاحبة القضية" *
*وتعدد المسيرات القادمة إلى التحرير للتنديد بانتهاكات الجيش للسيدات *​ 
*الجمعة، 23 ديسمبر 2011 - 16:54*​



*جانب من المليونية *​*كتب محمد حجاج وإيمان على ومحمد البحراوى ومحمد رضا وهانى الحوتى ومحمود عثمان ومروة عبد المنعم ومهاب محمود*
*تحت شعار "بنات مصر خط أحمر" احتشد الآلاف بمليونية جمعه رد الاعتبار لحرائر مصر بميدان التحرير للمطالبة بالتحقيق الفورى فى انتهاكات الجيش فى الأسبوع الماضى للفتيات ولمعتصمى التحرير ومجلس الوزراء، وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى بصلاحيات كاملة، ورحيل المجلس العسكرى عن إدارة البلاد. *​*وقادت منصة واحدة المتظاهرين بالميدان والتى جاءت بالقرب من الجامعة الأمريكية والتى التف حولها الآلاف من المتظاهرين، وفى لافتة للمشهد بالميدان حرصت السيدات على المشاركة بشكل كبير بمليونية الجمعة وتعالت الهتافات "هى كلمة يا عسكر بناتنا خط أحمر" و"ارفعى راسك يا مصرية أنت صاحبة القضية". *
*ونظم العشرات من السيدات وقفات احتجاجية فى مختلف أرجاء الميدان، ورفعوا لافتات كان من بينها لافتة تحمل صورا لانتهاكات الجيش ضد فتيات التحرير مكتوبا عليها "بالسحل والتعرية والضرب لن تكسروا إرادة الثائرات".*
*كما توافدت العديد من المسيرات التى ضمت المئات على ميدان التحرير، وكانت من بينها مسيرة آتية من ميدان مصطفى محمود ارتدى فيها السيدات ملابس سوداء ورفعوا صور لانتهاكات الجيش ورفعوا لافتة كتب عليها "يا رجال مصر ألا تستحون من نسائها هل أفقدكم النظام المخلوع النخوة والرجولة؟، وردد أيضا المتظاهرون "قول ما تخافشى المجلس لازم يمشى" و"طنطاوى فين بنات مصر أهو". *
*كما رفعت لافتات باسم كاذبون، وهى حملة على فيس بوك دعت إليها مرشحة مجلس الشورى ميرفت صبرى، ودعت الحملة لكشف الحقيقة على اعتداءات المجلس العسكرى والمتورطين بالاعتداء على الفتيات خلال الأسبوع الماضى لفض الجيش اعتصام التحرير ومجلس الوزراء.*
*كما شارك عدد من السياسيين بمليونية رد الاعتبار كان من بينهم الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى، عضو مجلس الشعب، وجمال زهران النائب السابق وجورج إسحاق الناشط الحقوقى، ونادر السيد والذى انتقد الاعتداء الوحشى على الفتيات، قائلا لم أكن أتصور أن نثور من أجل أعراض أخواتنا وبناتنا والتى انتهكها الجيش الأسبوع الماضى، مؤكدا أن التحرير هو قلب مصر النابض. *
*وفى استنكار لتصريحات المجلس العسكرى، والتى تؤكد وجود طرف ثالث فى الأحداث رفعوا لافتات مكتوبا عليها "طنطاوى وشعار اللهو الخفى" كما ارتدى بعض المتظاهرين خوذا ودروعا حصلوا عليها من قوات الجيش فى الأسبوع الماضى وقاموا بإخفاء وجوههم، الأمر الذى جعل المتظاهرين يلتفون حولهم لالتقاط الصور التذكارية*.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

* انا اعرف ناس راحوا التحرير فسحة .. يعنى*
*نوع من التغيير و بدل القاعدة فى البيت*
*واشتروا نص كيلو  لب وهات ياقزقزة*
*اللى بيطالبوا بتسليم السلطة هم خائبى الرجاء*
*و الذين لم يجدوا موطأ قدم لهم فى الانتخابات*
*طب نعمل ايه يارجاله .. كرسى فى الكلوب*
*و نضلم الليلة .. هى دى الديمقراطية .. لا احترام*
*الا لما اراه انا و اصحابى .. وافتراض الغباء فى الاذكياء*
*وكل عام و انتم بخير .. فاضل ايام و نطفى النور*
*وعجبى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> * انا اعرف ناس راحوا التحرير فسحة .. يعنى*
> *نوع من التغيير و بدل القاعدة فى البيت*
> *واشتروا نص كيلو  لب وهات ياقزقزة*
> *اللى بيطالبوا بتسليم السلطة هم خائبى الرجاء*
> ...



*مشاركة بلهاء ..... كعادة السلفيين والأخوان*


----------



## BITAR (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*هتافات العباسية :*
*- يا عسكري يابو بندقية تعال إضرب البنت دية .*
*- يلا يا مجلس شد الهمة .. اضرب اسحل عري بذمة.*
*- ياتقلعنا زيهم ، ياهننضم في صفهم .*
*- جيش .. حربية .. مصرية متعرية*
*- اديني رصاصة بسرعة .. ارجوك محتاجة الجرعة*
*- آه بنخاف وآه بنطاطي .. إحنا أساساً تبع الواطي.*
*- جيشنا جيشنا يا معرينا .. انت مكانك هنا مش سينا*
*- قلعوني قلعوني ,,, وشوفو الفرحه جوا عيوني*
*- يا جيشنا قلع فينا..حكم العسكر هيدفينا*
*- يامشير قول ل عنان احنا ليك كلنا نسوان*
*- يلا ياجيش عرى كمان .. خلى جسمى كله يبان*
*- يا مشير يا جميل قلعنا و شوف القاطو نيل*
*- القلع التام ... او الموت الزوئام*
*- متعبناش متعبناش .... سحل وقتل يا اما بلاش*
*- يا مشير قول لعنان ... اقتل واسحل في النسوان*​


----------



## BITAR (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*مسيرات تطوف أرجاء التحرير.. والغموض يكتنف الموقف من الاعتصام *​*الجمعة، 23 ديسمبر 2011 - 21:50*




*مظاهرات التحرير *​(أ.ش.أ)​*استمرت فعاليات جمعة "رد الشرف" مساء اليوم، فى ظل غموض يكتنف موقف القوى والتيارات السياسية التى دعت للتظاهرة تجاه الاعتصام فى ميدان التحرير، فيما قامت عدة مسيرات بالطواف داخل الميدان والشوارع المحيطة به رافعة الأعلام والشعارات التى تطالب بتسليم السلطة إلى سلطة مدنية منتخبة وعودة الجيش إلى ثكناته.*
*وفيما شوهدت مجموعات تغادر الميدان، لوحظ أن أعدادا أخرى تتوافد للمشاركة فى المليونية، خصوصا من النساء والفتيات اللاتى يطالبن باعتذار المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة عما بدر من جنود الكتيبة المكلفة بحراسة مبانى مجلس الوزراء والشعب تجاه المتظاهرات وتعريتهن وسحلهن فى الشارع.*
*ووصلت إلى الميدان مساء اليوم ثلاث مسيرات إحداها من إمبابة عبر كوبرى قصر النيل، والثانية من شبرا، وكانت أولاها التى وصلت قبل المغرب إلى الميدان من جهة شارع الأزهر وخان الخليلى وأغلبها من النساء.*
*وعقب وصول المسيرة النسائية لميدان التحرير، قامت عشرات المتظاهرات بالطواف فى أرجاء الميدان رافعين الأعلام المصرية، بينما أطلقن العديد من الشعارات التى أكدت على حق النساء المصريات فى التظاهر والمطالبة بحقوقهن ورفض معاملتهن بطريقة وحشية، كما تم مع بعض الناشطات من تعريتهن وسحلهن وضربهن على يد جنود الجيش المكلفين بتأمين مبنى مجلس الوزراء ومجلس الشعب.*
*هذا ولم يعرف بعد ما إذا كانت مجموعات وحركات سياسية ثورية تعتزم بدء اعتصام مفتوح فى الميدان عقب انتهاء فعاليات المليونية. *


----------



## BITAR (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*أطباء الميدانى يعرضون فيديوهات لاشتباكات الأمن مع المتظاهرين*​ 
*الجمعة، 23 ديسمبر 2011 - 23:29*​



مليونية التحرير​*كتب رامى نوار وعلى حسان ومحمود عبد الغنى ومحمد سيد وسيد الخلفاوى *​*أقام عدد من الأطباء المشاركين بالمستشفى الميدانى بمسجد عمر مكرم وبعض المتطوعين الذين ساهموا فى إسعاف المصابين شاشة عرض أمام مبنى مجمع التحرير وبدأوا بعرض بعض الفيديوهات الخاصة بتعذيب المتظاهرين والاشتباكات التى دارت خلال الأيام السابقة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن.*
*ومن أبرز الفيديوهات فيديو خاص بشهادة العبودى عضو الألتراس الأهلاوى، ومفجر أحداث مجلس الوزراء، وفيديو سحل الفتاة من قبل قوات الجيش.*
*واستمرت الهتافات بميدان التحرير للتنديد ضد العسكر . *


----------

